# Lenox 9 in 1



## patriot1 (Feb 16, 2009)

Your supply house would have to order them. Klien makes a 11 in 1 and it is cheaper to just buy the whole thing new. The replacement bits are different priced but some are almost 1/2 the cost. Have you tried the lennox web site? or ebay? DOnt let ebay fool you. You may get a cheaper price but with shipping, may as well buy it at the supplier.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

I think finding exact Lenox replacements bits may be difficult, if not a lost cause, but I know that McMaster-Carr has a selection of 1/4" and 5/16" double-ended hex shank screwdriver bits. 
Maybe they will work.

United Refrigeration and MSC Supply also carry some replacements bits for the screwdrivers they sell, but I think they are the LUTZ brand 4-in-1 and 6-in-1 though.


----------

